# Play fighting v real fighting



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have 4 hobs this years kits, two sets,

My question is, I want them to live together, but obviously don't want any of them to get hurt,

Two already have scabs on there necks, from rough playing, one in each set,

How can you tell if it's just play, be it rough or proper fighting, 
If its just play, when do I stop them
Will it eventually stop

Thanks in advance


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the very fact you have one in each set tells me you have a bully in each set and a less submissive boy, the bully will probably be practice mating the other boy. it will only get worse how old are they how are they kept? if they are kept indoors they maybe coming into season. you may have to get them neutered if this is the case or the biting will get worse and then one maybe hurt


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

They came to me at different times that's all, they do now play together, 

I'm getting them all done as soon as they are old enough, 

Thanks x


----------



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi I have three hob kits that are 6mts old approx the third one came only a month ago and the other two are brothers and I have had them since they were 9 wks old.

Ferret boys will play really rough as they mature. All three of mine have healing scabs - they are each dominant and submissive in different scenarios whether playing, eating etc. Put a small amount of sudocrem on the scabbing. They do not like the taste and it helps with the healing process

Mine are kept outside so are now developing winter coats. I am waiting until after the new year before considering getting them castrated.

When ferrets are playing they may dominate and scruff & bite and squeak. As long as there is no fear pooping or bloody injuries then they are just playing rough.

Hope this helps you.

I include links to two of my vids when I introduced my Albino Tatties to my hob kit brothers Haggis (poley) & Neeps (sandy)

Haggis & Neeps first intro to Tatties - YouTube

Haggis,Neeps & Tatties meet for the second time - YouTube

Note the slight scab on Neeps His brother Haggis did that to him overnight - it took a week to heal with the help of sudocrem


----------

